# Do you add to your kibble?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Every day they get warm water mixed into their kibble, Boone gets pumpkin, Ranger gets a ground beef meatball with vitamin c, vitamin e and glucosamine in it and they all get some n’zymes bac pak sprinkled on. On weekends when we have a good ol’ breakfast of pancakes, eggs, bacon and hash browns they might get an egg and a piece of bacon each. This is not an every weekend thing for them mind you. I used to by salmon oil and canned food and mix a little in, usually the Wellness 95% toppers haven’t done either of that for months though as it wasn’t being kept up while I was away. If there is any small amounts of meat left over (be it cooked or raw) they also get it added to their kibble.

Do you add anything you yours?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

His dry food is always mixed with wet, that's just how we've always done it with our past dog. I remember the first time I saw someone feed their dog straight kibble I felt super bad for the dog lol.


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

My dogs food is topped with warm water, green tripe (Tripette) or a raw egg (she only gets a raw egg1-2 times per week). She also gets fish oil (sardine, mackerel and anchovy) and ACV as well as an occasional vit e.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I handfeed one of my dogs at least one meal daily, but when I'm not handfeeding I'll put yogurt, tripette, honest kitchen, or a cooked egg (Seamus has a really weak immune system) on top.





Little Brown Jug said:


> Every day they get warm water mixed into their kibble, Boone gets pumpkin, Ranger gets a ground beef meatball with vitamin c, vitamin e and glucosamine in it and they all get some n’zymes bac pak sprinkled on. On weekends when we have a good ol’ breakfast of pancakes, eggs, bacon and hash browns they might get an egg and a piece of bacon each. This is not an every weekend thing for them mind you. I used to by salmon oil and canned food and mix a little in, usually the Wellness 95% toppers haven’t done either of that for months though as it wasn’t being kept up while I was away. If there is any small amounts of meat left over (be it cooked or raw) they also get it added to their kibble.
> 
> Do you add anything you yours?


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Before I started feeding raw I always added the wellness 95% toppers, fish oil, ACV, and sometimes cooked meats to my girls kibble. I'm a big believer in moisture added to the food. The dry kibble alone in my opinion is just not biologically appropriate at all even if it is top quality grain free food. A dogs real diet in the wild would consist of 70% or more moisture from raw meat so kibble alone to me just doesn't cut it


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

The Girls almost always get an egg in their kibble every day. We get pastured/free range/organic/whatever fancy words you wanna use eggs for $2.50 a dozen, 2 dozen a week delivered to our door, and the humans hardly ever eat a half dozen so the dogs get the vast majority of them. When Conker eats kibble he gets one egg a day, when he eats raw it can be 1-2 eggs. 
The dogs may also get things like leftover meats and meat scraps, bacon grease, select veggies they will eat, any leftovers that won't kill them, cottage cheese, yogurt, etc.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I never feed dry kibble. They get yogurt, cottage cheese, can mackerel, can meat dog food, can tripett, leftovers, organs and muscle meat (liver, kidney heart spleen,ground beef), eggs, etc. I rotate around what I add. Sometimes I'll make crockpot meals for me and after 2 meals, I just mush the rest together for the dogs. beef roast and potatoes in broth, whole chicken in broth, etc.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy always gets warm water and some canned food (I mix up the brands and flavors regularly) mixed with his food every day.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Since we inevitably have leftovers in the fridge, our guys get turkey, chicken, lamb... whatever with their kibble. The only thing we don't give them is beef because Zio's GI can't handle it.

Also we will give them tinned tuna or salmon about once a week mixed into their food. That doesn't count "treats" like carrots, apples, dog biscuits, yogurt, training incentives (turkey "ham" or similar). etc. 

However, if we give them leftovers or anything substantive, we reduce their kibble.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, Windy the cat eats kibble. Every day she is given cornish hen blood in chilled spring water. A cornish hen smoothie or mouth-sized diced cornish hen or some type of canned food or, once in a while, a thawed feeder mouse. She hoovers the kibble, may drink the blood, and 95% of the time ignores the meat. 

I use to give Mollie everything with her kibble; cooked, canned, raw, raw eggs, leftovers, canned fish. She won't eat vege's or anything sweet.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've just been wondering what other people do. Maybe get some other ideas for what to add. The really only constant thing they get week by week for their kibble meals is egg (raw or cooked). They aren't overly keen on raw fish but maybe they'd eat canned? Would be something different for them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just check and try to get one with the lowest salt levels. I rinse it before I give it to Mol. And, even though it's made for humans, watch for the country of origin. For some reason a lot of canned fish seems to come from China.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I currently feed pre made raw and The Honest Kitchen. Mornings is when I add the stuff: salmon oil, probiotic powder, acv, bug off garlic, cranberry for Ginger. Mine eat anything in their bowls. Afternoon meal had a dollop of pumpkin or yogurt and blueberries.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

lots of water!! letting it soak for a few minutes.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

Now I feel like my poor dogs are so deprived. They only get fish oil daily. On Sundays they get a raw egg. My BF's uncle has a farm and we get them for free. I was topping once a week with Wellness or Tripe but we had some weight issue so now it's back to just eggs. They do get table scraps but they have to work for those, so I guess they count it just doesn't get fed with their kibble.


----------

